# MP3 ID tags in Cocoa



## kainjow (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm a beginner programmer and I need to know if there are any classes or such to get the ID tags on an MP3 file. I know of www.id3.org but I don't know how to work binary stuff at all in Cocoa, so that would be too complicated for me.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## iconara (Jun 12, 2002)

you could see it as your mission in life: make a ID3-tag scanner class! it's just using one of the libraries linked to at www.id3.org and playing around a bit.

I sure would like to see it. maybe I should do it, no, I have other things on my mind today, tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## kainjow (Jun 14, 2002)

Too bad the *only* Cocoa code I know how to do is NSBeep();


----------



## iconara (Jun 14, 2002)

then you have an excellent starting project!


theo


----------



## kainjow (Jun 15, 2002)

Actually, I was wondering if I might be able to use one of the C ID3 libraries they have on that site. But, you have to use the Terminal to install it, and it wasn't working (because it's obviously not made for OS X). But, if anybody knows how I might install and/or use the library, it would be greatly appreciated (the code in the documentation isn't hard to understand, just how to set it up so I can do that is what I need). Thanks.


----------

